# Disbudding Nigis Video?



## chandasue (Mar 26, 2010)

If someone in the next couple of weeks has the ability and kindness to record a video or series of photos of them burning horn buds on their Nigis in the next couple weeks I would be eternally grateful... Or if one already exists somewhere, please direct me.

I wimped out and took my buck to the vet to have it done and I really can't say how it went. Aside from the local anesthesia, I don't know that it went so well. He's fine, but the way she did it didn't give a clear copper circle around the bud. She just sort of worked her way around touching with the edge of the iron and then finished by burning over the top of the bud. I'm pretty sure he's going to end up with a lot of scurs, and there's not much I can do about it. The deed has been done. So rather than take the girls in when they're ready I'm hoping to get a good tutorial on how to do it. I've watched it on full size goats but the iron fit over the horn bud perfectly, whereas the bud is so small on these kids. That's where I'm not sure how to navigate the iron around the bud. Am I over thinking this? Probably.:/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you're over thinking it.     I did my first goats last week (I'd always had it done for me before that).  I was pretty nervous, but it was SO much easier than I thought.  I'm doing 3 more goats tonight, so I'll try to get video of that!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 26, 2010)

That would be awesome if you can do that for me!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 26, 2010)

I wimp'd out and found a gal to do the  deed for me... I most likely will never do my own..just can't do it

Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's and Nubians

Bantam Marans and Red Bourboun Turkeys


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, I took a video but I need to upload it and all that jazz.  It'll be tomorrow before I get a chance to do that.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 27, 2010)

JK I'm not in that much of a hurry.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, here's the video .  This is the 4th kid I've done.  I've been second guessing myself...not sure if I got enough of a solid copper ring.  I did my girls a week ago and haven't noticed any regrowth.  I was doing a buck in the video, so I did the figure-8 style disbudding.  Swiss bucks tend to be a little more difficult to get disbudded fully.  

I'm just not very happy with that iron.  It was given to me, but I think I'll buy a new one next year. I was afraid to keep it on too long.  

Any comments are welcome!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks! You made that look easy and that's how I thought it should go. Someone with more experience can maybe chime in. It's not how the vet did mine. She sort of poked around the bud with the edge of the iron. It looks much easier the way you did it. If that's the way it's done then I can handle that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 28, 2010)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Thanks! You made that look easy and that's how I thought it should go. Someone with more experience can maybe chime in. It's not how the vet did mine. She sort of poked around the bud with the edge of the iron. It looks much easier the way you did it. If that's the way it's done then I can handle that.


Some people use the edge of the iron to scrape off the skin on the top of the horn.  I found it easier to just pick it off.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 28, 2010)

I searched Youtube by entering "disbudding a goat" and there were several videos on the subject.

Not to say that they  all knew what they were doing.

I get confused as to how long (seconds) to leave the tip on the bud.  

Also, how many days to wait after birth to do the deed.

DonnaBelle


----------



## supermommy (Mar 28, 2010)

oh my...does that hurt them?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 28, 2010)

honestly I have to say I am amazed at how quiet that kid was... did you sedate him?!?!  j/k  mine scream their heads off!!!!  and squirm like the dickens!  I do have to say that did look easy from the video.. a key piece of advice that was given to me was to keep a block of wood handy and to test the right temp place iron on wood and it should leave a complete dark/black circle then it is ready.. and to give it a bit between burns to make sure back to temperature.  someone also told me about putting an ice pack on head to keep it cool between burns and possibly help with pain.. I personally have never done this.. seems to go quick and then a quick spray of blue coat or furzall and back to mommas and voila like it never happened.. but thanks to you for the video.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 28, 2010)

ThornyRidge said:
			
		

> honestly I have to say I am amazed at how quiet that kid was... did you sedate him?!?!  j/k  mine scream their heads off!!!!  and squirm like the dickens!  I do have to say that did look easy from the video.. a key piece of advice that was given to me was to keep a block of wood handy and to test the right temp place iron on wood and it should leave a complete dark/black circle then it is ready.. and to give it a bit between burns to make sure back to temperature.  someone also told me about putting an ice pack on head to keep it cool between burns and possibly help with pain.. I personally have never done this.. seems to go quick and then a quick spray of blue coat or furzall and back to mommas and voila like it never happened.. but thanks to you for the video.


Nope, no sedation.  I did do the block test the first time I disbudded.  And I've heard about ice too, but honestly it doesn't even take that long. I think waiting for ice would prolong the whole process.  I do blow off the bud after I burn, just to get the hot air off.  I also sprayed the buds with Furizone when I was finished.


----------



## dkluzier (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG!  I've only done 3 and they have screamed bloody murder.  I can't believe how quiet that kid was!!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 8, 2010)

aggie I'm afraid you're going to get scurs...and PLEASE get a disbudding box before someone gets hurt!

When done right, the horn bud should really pop off, not just the skin over it.  

We burn to a white ring, then pop off the actual horn bud.  It's a little more aggressive, but doesn't take any longer and gives a far smaller change of scurs, esp on the bucks.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess everybody's got their own way, but we try not to get a white ring..  If it happens, so be it, but that's not what I'm after.  So long as it's fully cauterized in a ring around the horn bud, the bud will die (from lack of circulation) and pop off/out when it's ready.  Usually, when new non-horn-cell skin has grown in underneath it.

I just don't see the benefit of letting one run around with exposed bone when it's not really necessary..?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 8, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> aggie I'm afraid you're going to get scurs...and PLEASE get a disbudding box before someone gets hurt!
> 
> When done right, the horn bud should really pop off, not just the skin over it.
> 
> We burn to a white ring, then pop off the actual horn bud.  It's a little more aggressive, but doesn't take any longer and gives a far smaller change of scurs, esp on the bucks.


We'll see. My girls' scabs are getting loose so I'll see what the status is when they come off.  

I'd like to get a disbudding box, but we didn't have time to make one before we needed to disbud.  Maybe next year.  We did 4 kids though and had nary a slip.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it's been several weeks post-disbudding.  The scabs are starting to fall off of my girls' buds, and no signs whatsoever of scurs.


----------

